
Could Our Universe Be 2-Dimensional? Black Holes Offer a Clue - hhs
https://www.forbes.com/sites/fernandezelizabeth/2020/01/21/could-our-universe-be-2-dimensional-black-holes-offer-a-clue/
======
zentiggr
Can anyone expand on what that 2-dimensional math would look like, compared to
GR in typical tensor form?

If I'm almost capable of working in tensor calculus, would I be in a position
to understand the 2 dimensional formulation?

Or are these question too naive and I need to study something else first?

